
Trump Won’t Kill America, Bitcoin Will - superasn
https://hackernoon.com/trump-wont-kill-america-bitcoin-will-a2be67247969
======
moomin
For context, the market cap of bitcoin is believed to be around 30 billion
right now. Whereas that sounds like a lot, to a country it's chump change.
Lithuania makes (way) more than that every year. (Yemen, that famously rich
and peaceful state, makes about 27B a year.)

I think the TL;DR of this article is "people are really bad at understanding
scale."

------
eternalvision
BTC itself won't replace USD or kill America. A crypto-currency successor to
BTC that eliminates the frictions for using BTC as a full replacement for fiat
eventually could, however.

BTC is a fascinating social experiment, truly. It offers a glimpse into the
future of money, as well as a modern-day manifestation of tulip mania.

~~~
omarchowdhury
What are some of the frictions for using BTC in your view?

~~~
dTal
The median time for a transaction to clear fluctuates wildly between 10 and 20
minutes. This alone kills it completely as a cash replacement.

------
OnlineCourage
The US has far more than $3 trillion in assets when you take into account land
holdings, as well as the idea that money itself is representative of continued
faith in the existance of an issuing institution. There are so many layers of
incentives pushing for the continued existence of the US one can't dismiss
that by arbitrarily assigning a value of '3', and then declare, "See,
3-21=-18...therefore bitcoin."

